#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2015 Discussion Zone >  >  NIT Hamirpur btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities

## jaivinder

*

NIT Hamirpur Year of Establishment:* 1986.


*NIT Hamirpur Affiliation: Deemed Government Institute.*


*NIT Hamirpur Mode Of Admission:* JEE Mains.

*CONNECTIVITY:* 

*Nearest Airport :* Dharamshala (Kangra) Airport, Gaggal
*Distance from Airport :* 75km
*Nearest Railway Station :* Una Railway Station
*Distance from Railway Station :* 80km


*NIT Hamirpur Branches In Engineering:*


Civil EngineeringComputer science & EngineeringElectronics & communication EngineeringElectrical & Electronics EngineeringMechanical Engineering


*National Institute of Technology Hamirpur Opening and Closing Ranks Cutoff 2014*

*Category*
*Quota*
*Opening Rank*
*Closing Rank*

*5 year integrated M.Tech in Computer Science and Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
23851
54313

Open (PwD) Rank
Home State Candidate
330969
330969

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
176909
267250

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
122660
176524

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
188964
193673

Open Rank
Other State Candidate
10003
13709

Open (PwD) Rank
Other State Candidate
206203
330969

OBC Rank
Other State Candidate
10384
23478

SC Rank
Other State Candidate
58689
83104

ST Rank
Other State Candidate
166557
177640

*Architecture*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
2776
9311

Open (PwD) Rank
Home State Candidate
12503
12503

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
10305
26334

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
9883
15289

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
14326
23079

Open Rank
Other State Candidate
1130
1968

OBC Rank
Other State Candidate
2075
4066

SC Rank
Other State Candidate
4998
7068

ST Rank
Other State Candidate
14799
15503

*Chemical Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
12031
57045

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
162300
246230

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
157786
170775

SC (PwD) Rank
Home State Candidate
782686
782686

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
159566
167971

Open Rank
Other State Candidate
16128
16910

Open (PwD) Rank
Other State Candidate
155376
156757

OBC Rank
Other State Candidate
229839
229839

SC Rank
Other State Candidate
24827
25288

ST Rank
Other State Candidate
83366
87456

*Civil Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
21291
48227

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
67652
159751

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
85466
109338

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
49209
122711

Open Rank
All India Candidate
12402
14678

Open PwD Rank
All India Candidate
167485
167485

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
17904
20001

OBC PwD Rank
All India Candidate
223568
223568

SC Rank
All India Candidate
60368
74914

ST Rank
All India Candidate
59217
85996

*Computer Science & Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
6773
35451

Open PwD Rank
Home State Candidate
189609
189609

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
35322
160656

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
53116
118860

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
70016
145327

Open Rank
All India Candidate
5104
8665

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
9636
17168

SC Rank
All India Candidate
34044
57154

ST Rank
All India Candidate
97054
125302

*Electrical & Electronics Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
15041
52326

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
20354
206565

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
87364
148405

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
90448
126594

Open Rank
All India Candidate
10378
12366

Open PwD Rank
All India Candidate
175844
175844

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
16836
19744

SC Rank
All India Candidate
56653
74294

SC (PwD) Rank
All India Candidate
502476
502476

ST Rank
All India Candidate
88410
100798

*Electronics & Communication Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
10346
44774

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
54301
196533

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
110821
152529

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
106141
158422

Open Rank
All India Candidate
8050
11195

Open PwD Rank
All India Candidate
184491
184491

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
14782
19676

OBC PwD Rank
All India Candidate
236441
236441

SC Rank
All India Candidate
74907
82117

ST Rank
All India Candidate
96852
117941

*Mechanical Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
7677
35127

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
23031
138934

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
56091
109262

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
79535
122494

Open Rank
All India Candidate
9372
11996

Open PwD Rank
All India Candidate
136845
136845

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
9382
16889

SC Rank
All India Candidate
60243
71843

ST Rank
All India Candidate
89119
97834



*To get more details of 2nd, 3rd, 4th and spot round cut-off refer the attachments*

*MNIT Jaipur Branches In Engineering:*


Civil EngineeringChemical EngineeringComputer Science & EngineeringElectrical EngineeringElectrical & Electronics EngineeringMechanical EngineeringMetallurgical EngineeringStructural Engineering

*FEE STRUCTURE:*

*Academic Fee In INR
*
*Particulars*
*1st Sem*
*2ndSem*
*3rd Sem*
*4th Sem*
*5th Sem*
*6th Sem*
*7th Sem*
*8th Sem*

A) Academic Fee (per Semester)

Tuitions Fee
35000
35000
35000
35000
35000
35000
35000
35000

Examination Fee
500
500
500
500
500
500
500
500

Student Welfare Fund
250
250
250
250
250
250
250
250

Sports Fee
250
250
250
250
250
250
250
250

Cultural Activity Fund
500
500
500
500
500
500
500
500

Common Facility Fund
200
200
200
200
200
200
200
200

Internet Charges
1500
1500
1500
1500
1500
1500
1500
1500

Training and Placement
150
150
150
150
150
150
150
150

Medical Fee
150
150
150
150
150
150
150
150

Institute Development Fee
4000
4000
4000
4000
4000
4000
4000
4000

Room Rent
1500
1500
1500
1500
1500
1500
1500
1500

Total (A)
44000
44000
44000
44000
44000
44000
44000
44000

B) Annual Fee

Technical Festival Fee
100

100

100

100


Library Registration & Service Fee
100

100

100

100


Book Replacement Fund
500

500

500

500


Magazine Subscription Fee
100

100

100

100


Seminar/conference Fund
500

500

500

500


Total (B)
1300

1300

1300

1300


C) One Time

Admission Fee
500








Institute Security (Refundable)
1000








Library Security (Refundable)
2000








Hostel Caution Money (Refundable)
1000








Identity Card
50








Provisional Certificate Fee
100








Alumni Fund
500








Engg. Society Membership Fund
200








Convocation Fee
500








*Total (C)*
*5850*
**
**
**
**
**
**
**

*Net Payable (A+B+C)*
*51150*
*44000*
*45300*
*44000*
*45300*
*44000*
*45300*
*44000*


*
Hostel Fee*
*S. No.*
*Description*
*Amount*

1.
Hostel Establishment Fund
1600

2.
Common Room Fund
500

3.
Ambulance Fund
300

4.
Mess/Hostel Security (Refundable)
2500

5.
Mess Advance
12000


*Total Amount to be paid at the time of admission*
*16900*




*PLACEMENTS :*

*Placement Statistics (Limited Info Available)*
*S.No.*
*Company Name*
*Package Offered (in LPA)*

1.
SAMSUNG SRI Delhi
(Info Not Available)

2.
Verizon
(Info Not Available)

3.
Winshuttle
(Info Not Available)

4.
Belzabar
(Info Not Available)

5.
Mu-Sigma
(Info Not Available)

6.
Play Buff
(Info Not Available)

7.
Mahindra and Mahindra
(Info Not Available)

8.
SAMUNG SRI Bangalore
(Info Not Available)

9.
L&T ECC
(Info Not Available)

10.
Polaris FT
4.5

11.
Hero Motocorp
6

12.
Tata Housing
(Info Not Available)

13.
TCE
(Info Not Available)

14.
Samsung SRI Noida
(Info Not Available)

15.
ABB
4.5

16.
IBM
3.4

17.
Infosys
3.25

18.
Nucleus Software Ltd.
4.75

19.
Aakash Institute
5.61-7.2

20.
Rancore Technologies
5

21.
Drishti Soft
8

22.
Orient Electricals
3.75

23.
Maruti
5.5

24.
Aricent
3.5

25.
Ericsson
3.45

26.
Newgen
5.5




*Recruiters:*


*Sr. No.*
*Name of Company/University*

1
Samsung India Limited

2
Winshuttle

3
Maruti Suzuki

4
Play Buff (Arch Mobile)

5
ACC Limited

6
Belzabar

7
Capgemini

8
Sapient

9
Amdocs India

10
GreyB

11
Hero MotorCorp Limited

12
Infosys

13
Hyundai Motor India Ltd.

14
ABB

15
Ashok Leyland

16
C2C (for Compo Tech.)

17
ITC

18
Honda car India Ltd.

19
Verizon

20
JSPL

21
Luminous

22
Rancore

23
Larsen & Toubro ECC Div

24
L & T Powai Mumbai

25
SUBROS

26
Ambuja Cement

27
TCE

28
Lovely University Punjab

29
VVF India Ltd. Solan

30
Shiva Institute Bilaspur

31
Sai Urja Power Project Shimla

32
Venera Tech Noida

33
Era Infra Engg. Ltd. new Delhi

34
M/s Sobha Developers Ltd. Gurgaon

35
M/s Atos Pune

36
M/s AFCONS

37
M/s Click Lab

38
M/s Kanchanjunga Power Company Pvt. Ltd. Noida (Polyplex)

39
Indian Oil Corporation Ltd New Delhi

40
Mangalayantan University Aligarh

41
Samsung India Software Operations Pvt. Ltd. Bangalore

42
Samsung India Electronics Pvt. Ltd. Software Engineering lab Noida

43
Exl Infotel Indore






*NIT Hamirpur Campus & Intra Facilities:*

*Campus:*

The campus is situated at Anu in Hamirpur district of Himachal Pradesh and is 4 Kms from main bus stand of Hamirpur on Hamirpur  Toni Devi road. The city of Hamirpur is well connected with the rest of the country by road. The nearest broad gauge rail head is at Una (Himachal Pradesh) which is 80 Kms from Hamirpur. The campus has a picturesque surrounding facing snow clad Dhauladhar mountain ranges. Lush green pine trees surround it. The campus is well laid with roads, electric installations, water supply, underground drainage, etc. The place has healthy climate with moderate temperature ranging from 1oC to 38oC with an altitude of 900 meters.

*Central library:* 

The Institute library was set up in 1986 in one room of Government Polytechnic Hamirpur and it was shifted to the Institute campus in 1988 in Visvesvarya Block and at present it is in a separate building having the floor area of 1200 square meters. The library has got the seating capacity of 100 readers in reading halls and 50 readers in Audio-Visual Hall. Library follows the open access system, it facilitate the users to browse and pick up the documents of their choice without any hindrance. 

*NIT Hamirpur Hostel & Mess Facilities:*

There are six hostels in this institute. Five of it are for boys and girls have the separate one. Names of the hostel are on the basis of famous mountain ranges of Himachal Pradesh .The hostels are in perfect shape and provide all the basic facilities to the students. Each hostel has got its own mess. Food available is delicious and the menu is decided by the students themselves.

Each hostel has solar heating system, own recreation hall with badminton court and table tennis tables. There is a separate gym for the boys and girls with the latest machines for their work out.

Internet facility has been provided in every room of each host.

*NIT Hamirpur Address:*

National Institute of Technology, Hamirpur (HP) INDIA.





  Similar Threads: NIT Nagaland btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities NIT Mizoram btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities NIT Goa btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities NIT Hamirpur btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Hamirpur btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------

